

Poll HN: Where do you spend more time, FB or HN? - josh33

Where do you spend more time, Facebook, or Hacker News?
======
hoag
By _far_ and away HN.

I just use FB for sharing photos with close friends and family and keeping
(passively) in touch with others.

------
bartonfink
HN by far. Facebook doesn't offer me anything interesting except the
convenience of not having people ask "when are you going to get a Facebook
account?" (answer, 2004 when it didn't suck).

------
tvalenti
I check HN at least twice a day. I find myself going nearly a week between
Facebook visits now. Many of my friends the same. I don't want to delete my
FB, but I feel like it's becoming less and less relevant.

------
rtra
HN everyday.

FB about once a semester. I already spend too much time on more worthy
information to even remember it exists. Its emails are automatically moved to
a maildir folder that i tend to ignore.

------
thatusertwo
Hacker News, like spooneybarger I've got no Facebook.

BTW is de-friending Facebook the 'big thing' these days?

~~~
riskish
you mean disconnecting?

~~~
thatusertwo
yeah, just trying to use pseudo-Facebook lingo for humor.

------
Mankhool
HN, because PG never asked for any personal information. I've never had a FB
account because they do . . .

------
josh33
Hacker News

~~~
spooneybarger
i don't have facebook account so my vote is a bit of a no brainer.

------
josh33
Facebook

------
mindcrime
HN, by far.

------
kasperset
HN

